# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  الظهار لا يزيل حكم الزوجية

## أم أبي التراب

*الظهار لا يزيل حكم الزوجية
** 
السؤال             
أمي امرأة في ال52 من  العمر قام أبي بالمظاهرة منها قبل 14 عامًا وتم  الانفصال بينهما ونظرًا  لما حدث لوالدي من مرض نفسي بعد ذلك فهو لم يردها  وبقيا منفصلين طوال هذه  السنين. الآن توفي والدي فسؤالي هو هل واجب على أمي  أن تؤول على زوجها كأي  زوجة تعيش مع زوجها حياة طبيعية علما بأن أمي امرأة  لا تفكر بالزواج مرة  أخرى.
 وجزاكم الله خيرًا .

الإجابــة             
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فإذا كان ما حصل من أبيكم هو ظهار  حقيقة فإن أمك ما زالت زوجة لأبيك،  ولها كل حقوق الزوجة، وعليها ترك الزينة  في زمن عدة الوفاة، وأن لا تخرج  من البيت الذي بلغها الخبر فيه إلا لحاجة  كما سبق في الفتوى رقم: 35808. لأن مجرد الظهار لا يزيل حكم الزوجية. وأما  كفارة الظهار فهل يجب عليكم إخراجها من مال أبيكم قبل قسمة الميراث أم لا ؟ والجواب عن ذلك يتوقف على معرفة ما هو المراد بالعود في قوله تعالى"ثُمَّ يَعُودُونَ "القصص:  3، وقد ذكرنا في الفتوى رقم:18644،  أن الراجح هو أن العود هو العزم على الوطء فإن لم تعلم نية الأب بذلك عن  طريق تصريحه مثلًا، فالأصل براءة الذمة إلاَّ أن الأحوط إن كان له مال أن  تخرج الكفارة. 
والله أعلم.إسلام ويب.
*

----------

